# shark finning banned finnaly



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/science/11/22...t.ap/index.html
have a friend who has lived in japan and has seen fishermen catch the shark cut off the fins and throw the shark back to die by suffication because the shark cannot swim getting water through its gill


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

finally.....that is one really sad way for a shark 2 die.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

About time!


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Saw Shark Mountain on PBS. They say that most species of sharks could be extinct in our lifetime. Very sad...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

kill the humans!

LOL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple of decades too late, but that's great news: I hope it can still make a difference...


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

thats great but what do they use the fins 4


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

probably soup these crazy asians think every kind of weird animal will get their dick hard when they eat it


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually most sharks can breath withought swimming. But thats besides the point. I say thank god it has been banned, but you know its not going to stop completely. Those crazy asians will find a way to keep on doing it. Fuckin sharkfin soup, Tiger penis soup, Rino horn soup, come on man get a clue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

Good Article. It's about time this wasteful practice was stopped. The population of these top-level predators just can't keep up with the slaughter the Asian fishing boats have been commiting.



> Fordham said South Korea was the only country to resist the ban on shark finning and that it has six months to consider whether it will sign the agreement.


This doesn't surprise me. And as long as one country keeps the market open, poaching will be rampant.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

syd said:


> probably soup these crazy asians think every kind of weird animal will get their dick hard when they eat it


 that,s true men


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Whale sharks are hunted here too, it really pains to see such a large and beautiful shark being cut up for fins.


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah i was so happy when i read that article, now they got to ban whaling.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Im just pissed they didnt do it sooner. Hopefully we're not too late and their population can recover in due time. Ive never heard of people actually hunting whale sharks for fins. If so, that is ridiculous. I cant imagine killing an animal that's close to 60 ft just for the fins...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i just love certain asian cultures...

about f*cking time.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

i was only thinking the other day how uninteresting the lounge has become since peacock left....wb peacock!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> i was only thinking the other day how uninteresting the lounge has become since peacock left....wb peacock!


 unfortunatly i problaby wont be here long.. i have had an awakening experience..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

the f-ck did you come back maing?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > i was only thinking the other day how uninteresting the lounge has become since peacock left....wb peacock!
> ...










the viagra helped i see

jk









but finally thats some fucked up sh*t


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

remyo said:


> syd said:
> 
> 
> > probably soup these crazy asians think every kind of weird animal will get their dick hard when they eat it
> ...


 Actually its things like cow nut and tiger c*ck lol. Shark fin is just that a shark fin made for soup. No belief of sexual powers. shark fin tastes alright. But it's not that good.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> *Atlantic* 'shark finning' ban signed


Um, it's good and all that, but it only bans the finning of Atlantic sharks. This means nothing to the Asian countries as they are in the Pacific.

Ryan


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I LOVE SHARK FIN SOUP!

Im asian and so what if we kill some sharks. If we dont kill some sharks who will? Sea turtles?







They are considered the top of the food chain at the sea. If humans dont kill them they will eventually over populate and the waters will be even more dangerous. So in actuallity we are doing mother nature a favor.

-eric


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

funny how all you guys are blaming asians for these things when most of you arent aware of all the animals white and black and every race are doing people are killing so let me make you guys a list

1) cheetahs, moutain lions and leopards
2) sea turtles
3)ever heard of the american whale industry
4) gee ASIAN AROWANA'S
5) circus animals
6) otter hunting
7) even the good old american symbol the eagle is almost extinct

the list can go on and on

you guys dont know sh*t so you shouldnt be insulting other cultures by generalizing racees. it you wanna go there all white people are trailor trash assholes and sh*t like that, mexicans are dumb border hoppers, and black people are all crimanals. dont say sh*t that will offend other people and think its funny.to all you americans and others who think that asians are killing the animals, why dont you guys write to our government and tell them to control emissons pollution, or why dotn you ask them to stop nucleur testing becasue its mutalating people and aniamals or tell them to stop dumping toxic waste adn garbage in the water. how many of you cut up teh sodal can plasic or even recycle?

-Jenny


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

remyo said:


> syd said:
> 
> 
> > probably soup these crazy asians think every kind of weird animal will get their dick hard when they eat it
> ...


ignorance is bliss eh guys

-eric


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syd said:


> probably soup these crazy asians think every kind of weird animal will get their dick hard when they eat it


 Wow that was racist. Surprised mods didn't see that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

syd said:


> probably soup these crazy asians think every kind of weird animal will get their dick hard when they eat it


 Rule #1: Respect all members.









Figuring 40% of our members are of asian decent, I wouldnt exactly call that respecting their culture.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> If humans dont kill them they will eventually over populate and the waters will be even more dangerous. So in actuallity we are doing mother nature a favor.










Huh? Sharks have been around long before humans, they don't need us to control populations. This is simply a product of us overpopulating and killing everything. Have you heard anything of an ecosystem? In which, all animals and plants coexist with each other (predator/prey relationships too) and form a balance.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

so are we part of the eco system?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> so are we part of the eco system?


 I would think so...arn't we at the top of the chain, since we eat everything and kill anything?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I LOVE SHARK FIN SOUP!
> 
> Im asian and so what if we kill some sharks. If we dont kill some sharks who will? Sea turtles?
> 
> ...


 Yeah Asians are being stero typed, as they have forever. I think they get the most blame because they are reluctant to change. Back in the day I doubt they killed 10% of the sharks they do now.

I hear what your saying about harvesting some apex perditors but a wonto whole sale slaughter is not resonsable wildlife management. If you can kill 1,000 tigers a year and not hurt the population than great. But wiping them out for profit or even food just isn't right.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > so are we part of the eco system?
> ...


 no not really. If we where not blessed with a big brain and an aposable thumb we would have been gone along time ago or at lease not numbering in the billions. We no longer die like we should. Our gain comes at the unfair expence of other life forms. I don't want to die but thats the truth.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont understand. What is the difference between killing and eating a shark then any other animal?

Is hunting not an even more rediculous practice? (to shoot animals for game?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

renderstream said:


> I dont understand. What is the difference between killing and eating a shark then any other animal?
> 
> Is hunting not an even more rediculous practice? (to shoot animals for game?)


 There's nothing wrong with hunting or fishing -as long as the number of animals taken will be replaced the following season with new animals.

The trouble with the shark fishing industry was that they were slaughtering animals far faster than they could be replaced -causing the worldwide populations of sharks to crash. The add insult to injury, 95% of the shark was discarded and the fishermen were just retaining the shark's fins.

Being top predators, sharks reproduce slowly and their population will probably never rebound from the slaughter.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

So as long as you are not endangering the natural population of a species of animals, it is ok to kill them for fun?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

renderstream said:


> So as long as you are not endangering the natural population of a species of animals, it is ok to kill them for fun?


Right. But the proper term is "sport" or "profit" depending on whether the person is a sportsman or commercial fishman / trapper / hunter.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

> Right. But the proper term is "sport" or "profit" depending on whether the person is a sportsman or commercial fishman / trapper / hunter.


I see. So why was there such an outcry in ontario regarding the fighting of pitbulls? They consider it a sport as well - and do it for personal entertainment/enjoyment.
I dont see how hunting is any different from this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

renderstream said:


> > Right. But the proper term is "sport" or "profit" depending on whether the person is a sportsman or commercial fishman / trapper / hunter.
> 
> 
> I see. So why was there such an outcry in ontario regarding the fighting of pitbulls? They consider it a sport as well - and do it for personal entertainment/enjoyment.
> I dont see how hunting is any different from this.


 This is where cultural/societal norms and values come into place. Although dog fighting and dog-animal fighting was once considered wholesome entertainment, it is now considered cruel.

Thankfully, those fat old ladies with 90 cats and dogs who compromise the bulk of PETA and similar organizations have failed to impact the majority of society's opinion about hunting and fishing.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sharks taking over the WORLD!!!!!























That's freakin beautiful man!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> I LOVE SHARK FIN SOUP!
> 
> Im asian and so what if we kill some sharks. If we dont kill some sharks who will? Sea turtles?
> 
> ...


 This is what I'm talkin about......


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

this is just all a matter of ur personal beliefs and culture. hey i think that caviar is a cruel practice but i dotn go around supermarkets with posters and stuff, i dont condone the fur trade but once again i dont stand in front of malls with posters and banners. im fortunate i was born a human where i have no natural pedators. animals are our food so what? how i see it i think that chickens and cows and pigs have it a lot harder than sharks but then again this is just an opinion

-Jenny


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

renderstream said:


> I dont understand. What is the difference between killing and eating a shark then any other animal?
> 
> Is hunting not an even more rediculous practice? (to shoot animals for game?)


 For game as in kill it and laugh? Or kill it, take a picture, and sell the meat? OR eat the damn animal and feel good about it? There are many different types of "game" many hunters and fishermen practice the "game" in different ways.

I for one, have been fishing recently, and the way I see it is, if its big, I take a pic, and eat it. I don't see a problem with that. What type of people are you talking about here?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> I LOVE SHARK FIN SOUP!
> 
> Im asian and so what if we kill some sharks. If we dont kill some sharks who will? Sea turtles?
> 
> ...


you prove my stereotypes correct.

thank you.. you just proven me right once again.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> this is just all a matter of ur personal beliefs and culture.


Yes, and this is why i dislike and often bad mouth it. some Asian cultures, that is.

why the hell are you comparing Caviar with shark fin? i had more respect for you.. most asians are bright people but what happened with you? how can you compare a FARM RAISED SOURCE OF PRODUCE WITH A WILD HARVESTED PRODUCE...

you obviously lack the intelligence most asians have. because if you did possess this, you would research a little further and find out that sturgeon are being farm raised and re-introduced into the wild.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

how am i reenforcing your sterotypical thinking?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > this is just all a matter of ur personal beliefs and culture.
> ...


 And you have no right to use our forum as an outlet for your disrespecting remarks of the asian culture.

Why dont you spare a cows life, a chicken's life, a turkey's life, a duck's life, or whatever else you eat, their life. Originally the animals were not farm raised, yet I dont see you crying out for what we did in our history. The asian culture lives off the food that is provided for them given their locale. How they survive is their way of living and part of their culture and that should be respected. Shark or no shark.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > this is just all a matter of ur personal beliefs and culture.
> ...


do you know how caviar is gotten? they kill the fish just to harvest the eggs. how is that not like killing a shark? in both cases you are killing an animal to aquire a high end product. you run ur goddamn mouth too damn much. you are an idiot and you are purposefully tryign to provoke me you loud mouthed piece of sh*t. you totlally misunderstood the purpose of my post. so if you have a problem with my lack of intellagence why dotn you just ignor me. ur an idiot with no de-coding skills because if you did understand my post you would relize im trying to find common ground for both cases you dumb sh*t


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 You obviously dont understand, and i forgive you.. i know you cant help it.

Yes, the sturgeon is killed.. A FARM RAISED sturgeon is killed.. does this effect the wild population? NO.. does it effect the population that we are introducing babys into the water ways? YES IT DOES..

What is your culture doing to help keep the population of sharks from dieing out? NOTHING.. NOT 1 THING. they are slaughtering WILD fish and have no plans to help the population..

its not about the species dipshit.. its about the population of the species, And its future. something your culture GENERALY has no respect for. keyword = generaly. dont get me wrong.. i know alot of asians who have great outlooks on the subject.. so its not all of you, just parts.. Its not just finning, tigers and all the other animals you slaughter for your stupid reasons/practices are suffering greatly..

Its kinda like ******** killing out the wolves.. uneducated dipshits who dont care.

sorry Ms Natt, im outa here.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

OMG i cant belive the words that are coming outta your mouth. So basically all you care is about what is wild right? You absoultly dont care about life. Life is life peacock. Weather is farmed or wild, these animals you "protect" and "fight" deserve equal treatment.

Just because these animals are farmed doesnt mean its okay to kill them. That is very ignorant of you saying its okay to take a life of an animal just for a small amount of meat/egg/whatever simply because it was farmed while its un-acceptable to do the same to a animal that is wild.

And you call yourself an animal lover


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> OMG i cant belive the words that are coming outta your mouth. So basically all you care is about what is wild right? You absoultly dont care about life. Life is life peacock. Weather is farmed or wild, these animals you "protect" and "fight" deserve equal treatment.
> 
> Just because these animals are farmed doesnt mean its okay to kill them. That is very ignorant of you saying its okay to take a life of an animal just for a small amount of meat/egg/whatever simply because it was farmed while its un-acceptable to do the same to a animal that is wild.
> 
> And you call yourself an animal lover


 If you must have to eat the animal.. It is a better idea to eat a farm raised animal or if you seek wild animals, i sugest setting up a program to keep the wild population strong..

THEY HAVE NOT.. they just keep harvesting and WOULD so untill the population is depleted... like they did with so many other animals. they dont care about the population.. only what makes them money. their country is so fucked up they need to rape their lands for resources just to survive.. and even then they do so so poorly.

The Government(S) need to be changed.. the people are very smart... extremely smart.. the smartest people in the world (generaly).. they are just governed poorly.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

im done with this back and forth petty convo...we shall contiune this via AIM.

-eric


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Eric i fully understand where you are coming from.. i respect your opinion because you are a friend. i should not have been so quick to call names but this is a very touchy subject for an animal lover such as my self.

Its not just the asian culture.. its the uncivilized people who kill animals with no respect towards them.. its people who dont have any respect for their pets and keep them in shitty conditions (ie small tanks).. Its not just the asian culture but many UNCIVILIZED people with in the culture. There are many uncivilized people with in the asian culture.. this is why i stereotype.. because in GENERAL i come across asians who have no respect.. i shouldnt judge the entire culture but just the select groups with in the culture..

sorry bro.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Your arguements are very biased. You say that it is fine to kill a farm raised animal, yet it is disgusting a cruel to kill a wild one. You also argue that killing for sport (hunting, fishing, etc) is OK because it does not deteriorate its natural population.

Why is it that one form of life is more valueble then another? Why do you get angry when a wild animal is killed for food, yet when an animal on a farm is killed for the same reason you are outraged - are they both not live animals? One life is not more valueble then the other, and the value of life for these creatures are not for you to determine.

IMO, i think it is even more cruel to create and raise (ie, breed, farm) animals for the sole purpose of killing and eating them. The fact that these animals are created for the purpose of food is even more vile then killing a wild one for the same purpose.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

how are you an animal lover? do you eat meat? before animals were domesticated they were wild werent they? so why dont you blame our ancient ancestors for the inmoral practice of killing animals for food. i have nothing more to sayd to you. if you dont like my ideas then tooo bad because i will continue to call you a hyprocrite.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> What is your culture doing to help keep the population of sharks from dieing out? NOTHING.. NOT 1 THING. they are slaughtering WILD fish and have no plans to help the population..


 You know, I could see your point if these people were living AT LEAST the middle class life, we have the luxery of living today, but theyre not. So to expect them to be able to farm raise their own sharks...I mean come on think of the logic in that. I mean last I knew it wasnt exactly easy to breed sharks in captivity. They kill food for survival reasons. They are not wasting it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > What is your culture doing to help keep the population of sharks from dieing out? NOTHING.. NOT 1 THING. they are slaughtering WILD fish and have no plans to help the population..
> ...


 YES THEY ARE.. you obviously have no clue as to the situation.. They just Take the Fins and throw the body (WHICH IS STILL f*cking ALIVE) back into the ocean to die slow.. This is using the animal to survive? they NEED sharkfin soup to live? do i need chicken noodle soup to live? no. if chickens were dropping in population i wouldnt eat them.. I have respect for the animals poplation.

its just like cowboys skinning bisson.. its just like the africans who kill for Ivory.. Its NOT just the asian culture but all cultures... But in general, i have came across more asains who disrespect the wildlife more then others.

drinking tigers blood brings good luck!!! it cures cancer!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's true for average folks. But big business' kills sharks for fins only so I can see why peacock is getting mad. But hey it's not because they are stupid asians. It's business. asians so happen to like the fins and business will collect on that. Big companies can care less about wildlife as long as they are making a buck. As Europeans like ivory and mass slaughtering of elephants came about. And the beautiful feathers of the dodo bird. The average European doesn't care what would happen to those animals in the long run as long as he gets what he/she wants. But then there's that one person who uses it to their advantage and over kill to make more money with supply and demand. But like the elephant its banned now.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Not to bash you, but "whites" kill more animals for useless reasons by FAR wayyy more than Asians have or ever will.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> so why dont you blame our ancient ancestors for the inmoral practice of killing animals for food


 i know this is Erics girl friend talking so this is not directed towards you eric..

Because it was needed back then to move civilization along.. i feel each culture has had enough time to become civilized.. There should be respect for nature. I suport groups who take from the land.... IF THEY GIVE BACK.. meaning they Plant more sharks into the f*cking ocean so they dont f*ck up the ecosystem by killing out the species..

you obviously dont get the idea that if the sharks in that area are gone the ecosystem will be so screwed up.. Its just like Wolves here in the US being killed out from STUPID farmers who are rediculously uneducated... the population of certain prey have over grown.. Same goes for the Tasmanian tiger.

stupid people screw up the worlds ecosystems.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 name more then 20 animals slaughtered for stupid reasons (IE: eating the testicals of a certain animal is good luck) by americans.

then.. name 20 endangered animals being slaughtered and NOT reintroduced.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Not sure what you mean but...whites have mainly done this...(THIS IS NOT ME TRYING TO BE RACIST, JUST STATING ASIANS HAVE NOT DONE MORE DAMAGE THAN OTHERS HAVE)

African Elephant
American Alegator
Asian Elephant <--yes the whites loved to use it as a circus animal
Black Footed ferret
California Condor

If I go on this will be redundant, but I hope we get the point that Asians have not destroyed nearly as much as the Western Europeans have.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree with Peacock, harvesting caviar from a farm-raised sturgeon (they can do that now? I've been out of the loop too long) is not nearly as bad as finning sharks with no plan to replace them (which, from my limited knowledge of shark reproduction, would be extremely difficult). The cruelty aspect (which is still bad) is second to the damage being done to the system as a whole.

Eric, you need to do some homework. The system worked fine for millions of years, we are the destabilizing force, not them. Nature tends to come back into a balance, but we're removing too much to allow for natural self-repair mechanisms to work.

When you get right down to it, *we're* the problem. There's too many of us, eating too much, shitting too much, and watching too much TV. We need drastic population reduction, and we need it now. We need to embrace the Church of Euthanasia.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 Wrong.

We have put around 3-4 animals into extremely low populations. this was OVER 40 years ago.. we are also trying to increase their populations and get them back up.. because we CARE.. we DO NOT over kill any species of animal any more.. we have changed our laws. Asia has not and is still performing horrid unethical practices.

Whats the Asian culture doing? nothing major. and the actions they are taking are dispickable.

They have allready completely waxed out many native species in their area.. when 1 species is depleted they move to the next.. Only a few select groups are actualy trying to help perserve animals.. and these are typicaly private organizations who specialize in panda. these private organizations are full of amazing people.. people who deserve the most repsect.

Also.. VERY FEW Americans buy "NEW" (freshly harvested) ivory, not even .00001%.. Infact, the general public have great respect for the animals who possess this beautiful bone.. My Science class did a huge project on this. With each new generation the US culture is becoming more respectful to animals.. just check out your local zoo for example.. listen to the children talk passionatly about the animals, ect ect.. Even our sportsmen have respect for the animals and generaly help to perserve their populations and good genes.. Media is helping put greater ethics into hunting/fishing.. such as catch and release, ect ect.

What is asia doing to help keep these animals alive? practicaly nothing.. because the country is so screwed up it needs these Killings to help keep income trickling in.

you list animals that were impacted MANY decades ago.. im talking in todays terms.. you cannot possably compare the California Condor with shark finning.. how ignorant...

one thing I dispise about the USA today is the practice of "rattlesnake round up".. I hate these ******** who perform this act just as much as i hate the dipshits who cut the fin off.. ******** are a fowl culture aswell.

Soon this practice will be banned.. it just takes time to pass laws to protect animals.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> I agree with Peacock, harvesting caviar from a farm-raised sturgeon (they can do that now? I've been out of the loop too long) is not nearly as bad as finning sharks with no plan to replace them (which, from my limited knowledge of shark reproduction, would be extremely difficult). The cruelty aspect (which is still bad) is second to the damage being done to the system as a whole.
> 
> Eric, you need to do some homework. The system worked fine for millions of years, we are the destabilizing force, not them. Nature tends to come back into a balance, but we're removing too much to allow for natural self-repair mechanisms to work.
> 
> ...


 People unwilling to help/better their situation or the situation of earth is the problem.. over population can be controled and work together with the earths ecosystems.. but people are to stuck on them selfs and believe their superior to everything else, including the earth.

"why should i care, im going to die anyways."

"why should i help? whats 1 person going to do?"

"god gave us animals to better our situation"

"god didnt make animals equal to man"

ect ect..

makes me cry at night.


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah speak up peacock. im asian and i totlally agree with you. i also believe that asians need to realize that eating dog does not make them run fast, or eating any parts of an animal would give them powers. they are so old world. god damn.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm glad shark finning is being banned, hopefully it will become a worldwide thing. I do not understand the point of shark fin soup, is it worth putting a specie in the endangered species list just so one can get the satisfaction of tasting/eating the shark fin?

I do believe that some stereotypes could have been taken back though.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> People unwilling to help/better their situation or the situation of earth is the problem.. over population can be controled and work together with the earths ecosystems.. but people are to stuck on them selfs and believe their superior to everything else, including the earth.
> "why should i care, im going to die anyways."
> "why should i help? whats 1 person going to do?"
> "god gave us animals to better our situation"
> ...


 You know I rarley agree with anything that you have to say but this makes sense. My whole family and I are big time hunters, raised on farm/ranch we slaughtered our own livestock unless we needed a hog smoked or cattle cut a certain way. I really hate being labeled as an enviromentalist but to an extent MOST of us hunters are enviromentalists. We catch our limit pick up our trash and try to leave camp the same way we found it. Hell some of us even plant small food plots for deer, It may be to get the local deer to grow a bigger rack and put more meat on there bones but it still helps the ones we don't tag out. We even had a 5 point muley(thats 10 points to all you northerners) eating our alfalfa that we didn't have the heart to take, sure wanted to though, he was a big boy.

Alot of earths problems are also the result of greed, fast money. You have these companies that destroy the enviroment and don't fix it when they are done, like mines, loggers and other types of factorys. Now I don't have a problem with mines or loggers(I can't I use their products every day) But after they are done how hard($) is it to hire some guys to replant some trees or clean it up enough to let the critters get back to life. I'm sure we would be paying for it anyways when they added that to the price tag.
It always comes down to money. How much can I get for that bear bladder or that rino horn or that copper or that lumber...never ends$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Rules our lives.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont get me wrong.. im a greedy bastard.. but when it comes to the earth and its complex ecosystems i set my wants/needs befor the earths.

good points guys, its good to see im not alone.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Bigahole said:


> eating dog does not make them run fast,


 For the record, I have no objection to eating dog. First, dogs aren't even close to being endangered, second, slaughtering them is no worse than slaughtering a cow or similar, and finally, they're *domestic animals*. We made the fuckers, we can do what we want with 'em. I wouldn't eat *my* dog, I like my dog, and I wouldn't eat *your* dog, just out of courtesy, but I'd have no problem eating *a* dog. Same with cats.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Bigahole said:
> 
> 
> > eating dog does not make them run fast,
> ...


 The point he was trying to make was -

Their myths are such complete bullshit and should be banned from practice.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I think in China people eat dogs to survive, not because they want to run fast.

On second thought, I guess staying alive can help you run faster than being dead.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

unxchange said:


> I think in China people eat dogs to survive, not because they want to run fast.
> 
> On second thought, I guess staying alive can help you run faster than being dead.


You know what else can make you run faster?

a 300 pound naked dude running after you with a hardon...


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

any naked dude running after me would make me run faster.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

unxchange said:


> any naked dude running after me would make me run faster.


 want to meet my room mate?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Bigahole said:
> 
> 
> > eating dog does not make them run fast,
> ...


 This comes down to personalbility of the animal. How could anyone slaughter a dog or cat for food? It takes a certain type of person to do that...one I would never care to know. I've even seen a video of Thais slaughtering cats in their restaurants, it made me sick! I've also seen cows, pigs and chickens slaughtered, wich also made me sick. What's right and what's wrong? I don't know. I'm just glad I'm a 15 year running vegetarian. I don't like seeing any animal in pain or distress, it pisses me off.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Bigahole said:
> ...


 it does take an interesting individual to wax a dog...

PK is a very interesting person.. this is why im ALLWAYS seeking his opinion about everything.. he allways comes to the races with a new car.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dont get me wrong.. im a greedy bastard.. but when it comes to the earth and its complex ecosystems i set my wants/needs befor the earths.
> 
> good points guys, its good to see im not alone.


 I am too man. Thats why I am so upset with Arnold not doing sh*t to protect our forests from Bush. Months ago he said he would stand up for us, now he sits quietly while enjoying his $10k a month hotel stays.







<---for current administration

I hope we don't lose more animals to logging.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Bigahole said:
> ...


 Actually there are wild dogs


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Bigahole said:
> ...


 You do know that you cannot get certain amino acids from vegetables. There are amino acids that ONLY come from meat.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Lol, alot of you white people are completely ignorant to the asian culture.

I don't eat dog, but asians (in asia) eat dog like they would any other animal and FOR THE SAME REASON. They dont eat it because they think they will run faster, but eat it for food or perhaps it is considered a delicacy.

Honestly, the level of ignorance in this thread is amazing, and most of the white people posting here don't know half the sh*t they are talking about.

You guys seem to have strong opinions on what is OK to eat and what is not - and these are actually pretty rediculous. What is the dfiference between eating dog and eating persay a pig? And dont say "oh, they are raised on a farm and are meant to be eaten" because that is complete bullshit. For one, it is not for you to determine that one form of life is more precious then another. Additionally, they probably farm dogs for food in asia. Just because you dont eat it, does not mean it is disgusting or wrong.

Again, i dont eat dog, or whatever but most of you dont understand the asian culture, so dont insult them with "facts" that you have picked up from your racist friends!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

amen to that! Ignorance in this thread is through the roof.

For the record, asia does farm dogs to eat. For a while, some resturants(the ally ones) were eating strays and what not that carried life threaten dieases. Eventually the health and people caught on and started a protest and since then its a requirment to only serve clean/farmed dogs.

ps: did you know the cichlids we keep as pets are also used as food in south america? And even more shocking, our beloved piranhas are too! OH NO, LETS GIVE THOSE PEOPLE HELL AND START BADGERING THEM TOO


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

renderstream said:


> Lol, alot of you white people are completely ignorant to the asian culture.
> 
> I don't eat dog, but asians (in asia) eat dog like they would any other animal and FOR THE SAME REASON. They dont eat it because they think they will run faster, but eat it for food or perhaps it is considered a delicacy.
> 
> ...


 If you disagree with me... you are simple stating that you believe its ok to slaughter a species into extinction and then move on to the next..

Thats my point.. if you say im ignorant and disagree, then you believe in the bullshit your culture(S) do to the animals..

are you disagreeing or agreeing?

man im losing respect for your "smart" people.. if you cannot grasp a simple concept of depletion of population then you need to leave the USA...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> amen to that! Ignorance in this thread is through the roof.
> 
> For the record, asia does farm dogs to eat. For a while, some resturants(the ally ones) were eating strays and what not that carried life threaten dieases. Eventually the health and people caught on and started a protest and since then its a requirment to only serve clean/farmed dogs.
> 
> ps: did you know the cichlids we keep as pets are also used as food in south america? And even more shocking, our beloved piranhas are too! OH NO, LETS GIVE THOSE PEOPLE HELL AND START BADGERING THEM TOO


 jesus christ you are absolutely ridiculously Dumb. Your Dumb has grown into its own entity... the entity is actualy tangible its so large.... holy sh*t.....

this has nothing to do with dogs... cats.... cichlid... these animals are not dropping in population... and infact, they are being cultured everywhere in the wold.. this argument has to do with the animals with small declining populations in the wild...

i dont give a sh*t if you eat a dog.. so dont bring it up you dipshits..

what i do care about is you eating a sharkfin and throwing the rest of it back into the ocean.... and as your doing this you have NO PLANS of helping the population come back..

Your saying IM ignorant? yet your the dumbasses not looking after the worlds ecosystems and depleting your land from its resources. Not to mention the population is exploding... why do people who cant aford to feed them selfs have babys? this makes no sense.. f*ck, i see it alot over here to.. take my sister for instance..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

would like to add 1 thing.. Dont just say "im done with this" or "your a dumb ass" or "ignorant american"... because if you do, then you automaticaly apointed your self loser of the argument/debate.

If you cannot combat my argument with a decent argument then dont post again..


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

I was actually directing those points to the people who complain about "asian food" and there colture. If you took the time to read the thread you would have noticed the racist remarks towards these subjects.

I dont think there is a valid arguement against whether it is right to put a species to extinction for or own perposes.

However, i do have a problem when people are trying to decide on what animals are OK or not OK to eat. Because when you say it is OK to eat a farm raised lamb but not ok to eat a wild dog, this is completely rediculous.

Firstly you are creating animals for the sole purpose of eating them. By doing this, they are destined to die, and there purpose is to become food. Secondly, by saying it is ok to eat farm animals but not wild ones, you are putting a value on there lives - this is NOT for you to decide. By doing this, you are trying to play god.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> would like to add 1 thing.. Dont just say "im done with this" or "your a dumb ass" or "ignorant american"... because if you do, then you automaticaly apointed your self loser of the argument/debate.
> 
> If you cannot combat my argument with a decent argument then dont post again..


 And who are you to say who should be in the United States and who should not?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > i dont give a sh*t if you eat a dog.. so dont bring it up you dipshits..
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry i dont feel like repeating this over and over again. The past 2 nights ago i've gone over this and i dont feel like doing it again. If you want to know, go read som book or perhaps my GF can chime in.

too lazy to type some historical crap up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

peacock your a narrow minded sh*t face. asians eat what is in their surroundings.dont assume that they have a vast supply of food variety like us. in Asia only the middle class and upper class have the luxury of eating beef and sh*t. if YOU had done your research u piece of garbage you would have found out that sturgeons were hunted till the populaiton was almost gone so dont make it seem like americans were concious about their well being. so you wanna talk about destroying ecosystem? alomost every industrilized country in the world signed an international agreement to stop global warmign by lowering the emissons produced. guess who was the only country not to sign it? yeah that right AMREICA. when the ice caps in Antartica melt and destroy teh ecosystem there it'll be the fault of stupid americans just like you who dont knwo what the hell they are talking about. you do half asses research to prove me and eric wrong and in the end you make urself look like a dumb racist ass. why dont you respond to this post and answer my questions? why do we consume over 25% of the natural resources?, why are we not making stronger legislations to help the animals? how many americans recycle? how many of these peopel talking "facts" have actually been to a poor country? so f*cking what the asians like shark so f*cking what? its people like you that make other countries hate america, cause you guys cant leave your damn noses out of other peoples country. i lvoe living in this country but it has its flaws and i accept them i dotn go around complaing abotu sh*t like you bitch.

-jenny


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

renderstream said:


> this is NOT for you to decide. By doing this, you are trying to play god.


 Ever eaten corn, apples, tomatos, or wheat, to name a few? Ever been to a doctor? Ever worn clothes? If breeding animals for food is "playing god" then so are all of these, _**** sapiens_ is the only species that does any of these things. I don't believe in God (yours or anyone else's) or any form of the supernatural (karma, reincarnation, that sort of thing), but let's suppose that you're right, that this was all designed by an intellegent entity of some sort. Said entity made a complex, intricate system of interdependant lifeforms. YOu come along and remove some of the uppermost creatures for your own profit/pleasure/whatever, resulting in a "ripple" that will affect large portions of the remainder of the system. Did it ocurr to you at any point that "God" might not like that either?

This would be so much more pleasant if you would all quit attempting to determine the will of a nonexistant entity to use for your own ends and just admit that you're all acting out of selfishness, myself and Neal included.

-PK


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nm


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> nm


 NM?

Hahaha..

Nice work PK.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

PWN3D!

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> peacock your a narrow minded sh*t face. asians eat what is in their surroundings.dont assume that they have a vast supply of food variety like us. in Asia only the middle class and upper class have the luxury of eating beef and sh*t. if YOU had done your research u piece of garbage you would have found out that sturgeons were hunted till the populaiton was almost gone so dont make it seem like americans were concious about their well being. so you wanna talk about destroying ecosystem? alomost every industrilized country in the world signed an international agreement to stop global warmign by lowering the emissons produced. guess who was the only country not to sign it? yeah that right AMREICA. when the ice caps in Antartica melt and destroy teh ecosystem there it'll be the fault of stupid americans just like you who dont knwo what the hell they are talking about. you do half asses research to prove me and eric wrong and in the end you make urself look like a dumb racist ass. why dont you respond to this post and answer my questions? why do we consume over 25% of the natural resources?, why are we not making stronger legislations to help the animals? how many americans recycle? how many of these peopel talking "facts" have actually been to a poor country? so f*cking what the asians like shark so f*cking what? its people like you that make other countries hate america, cause you guys cant leave your damn noses out of other peoples country. i lvoe living in this country but it has its flaws and i accept them i dotn go around complaing abotu sh*t like you bitch.
> 
> -jenny


 so im suposed to accept the fact your culture has no respect for the animal populations future?

sure, ill accept.. accept the fact they dont give a sh*t about the ecosystem.. accept the fact they keep producing 10 children per family with little to no income... accept the fact they still live like they did 100 years ago.. yep, ill accept.

its plain and simple.. Sure, the USA has alot of flaws.. but there is a section of the government trying to do something..

is something being done over there? NO.. More US citizens are helping then Asians. Alot of the income going toward the wildlife services, comes from private organizations who are US based.

Its rather amusing.. they cant aford to think about the ecosystem.. their culture is so fucked up they are in a ditch.. Their government is sh*t and its to late to start a large scale civil war..

its to late for them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> PWN3D!
> 
> -PK


 AHAHAHHA omg thats awsome.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > peacock your a narrow minded sh*t face. asians eat what is in their surroundings.dont assume that they have a vast supply of food variety like us. in Asia only the middle class and upper class have the luxury of eating beef and sh*t. if YOU had done your research u piece of garbage you would have found out that sturgeons were hunted till the populaiton was almost gone so dont make it seem like americans were concious about their well being. so you wanna talk about destroying ecosystem? alomost every industrilized country in the world signed an international agreement to stop global warmign by lowering the emissons produced. guess who was the only country not to sign it? yeah that right AMREICA. when the ice caps in Antartica melt and destroy teh ecosystem there it'll be the fault of stupid americans just like you who dont knwo what the hell they are talking about. you do half asses research to prove me and eric wrong and in the end you make urself look like a dumb racist ass. why dont you respond to this post and answer my questions? why do we consume over 25% of the natural resources?, why are we not making stronger legislations to help the animals? how many americans recycle? how many of these peopel talking "facts" have actually been to a poor country? so f*cking what the asians like shark so f*cking what? its people like you that make other countries hate america, cause you guys cant leave your damn noses out of other peoples country. i lvoe living in this country but it has its flaws and i accept them i dotn go around complaing abotu sh*t like you bitch.
> ...


 Funny how you fail to talk about the "**** hunters", yes the ones in the U.S. that kill Racoons just for their skins, and get paid for it. You act like Asia is the only bad animal killers.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 please...

why the f*ck are you comparing the killing of an overpopulated animal to the killing of a decreasing population animal..

this is obviously a desspret act to point the finger back on the US.. why else would you say this? your asian, so you have brains..... therefor you cant be a dumbass. why, why, why!!!

wtf.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 1) IM NOT ASIAN

2) I am comparing the SENSELESS KILLING of an animal to a SOMEWHAT senseless killing, at least they eat PART of the animal they kill.

3) So because you say racoons are abundant, how is it that I RARELY ever see them in the forest anymore. And does it make it OK to kill them since they are abundant? I can point the finger elsewhere as well. Siberian tigers killed in Russia for their fur.

4) How can I be a dumbass for pointing out senseless killing of an animal for FUR, compared to killing of an animal to at least eat part of it.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> So because you say racoons are abundant, how is it that I RARELY ever see them in the forest anymore.


Racoons hide very well, you'd never see them unless you went and looked.



> And does it make it OK to kill them since they are abundant?


As long as you don't take too many and don't make them suffer needlessly, yes.

It ocurrs to me that this is in fact two seperate threads, one on animal rights, the other on conservation. If you wish to argue the former, please start another thread and stop contaminating this one.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> It ocurrs to me that this is in fact two seperate threads, one on animal rights, the other on conservation. If you wish to argue the former, please start another thread and stop contaminating this one.
> 
> -PK


 it occurs to me aswell. he is obviously talking about animal cruelty.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> > So because you say racoons are abundant, how is it that I RARELY ever see them in the forest anymore.
> 
> 
> Racoons hide very well, you'd never see them unless you went and looked.
> ...


 Yes sir. I will agree with everything you say, and I will not debate anything, that way this thread can just melt away without discussion. I guess I will warn you about derailing as well, re: playing god.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

PK FoR Prez!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i only read the last few posts...but uhh, here i go:

1] asians, in general, aren't out to just kill and maim animals. most, especially in ecologically unaware societies, don't know that they're endangering animals. they use an animal like they've always done in the past. they don't know about overpopulation, industrialization and the flattening of animal habitats.

with that said, they do as they've always done. i'm sure that if they knew about actual endangerment, they wouldn't be doing it so freely. but also realize that there ARE markets in animal products and china isn't exactly the greatest with economy. some parts of the country are very poor and some people rely on animal parts. if they could use the rest of a shark for something else, i'm postitive that they would.

2] americans aren't any better than china. if it's about hurting animals, we probably cause more damage in that field than any other country. farmers beat their cattle, mutilate them, recycle crude, unedible parts, etc., all for money and fun. veal, for instance, is that really necessary? and because of the americans and our parasitic tendencies, thousands of natural habitats have been destroyed, and some animals have been made EXTINCT because of us. not endangered, but EXTINCT, such as the buffalo. not only that, but we also create fur coats from animals. we don't eat minks or chinchillas. what do you think they do with the corpse after it's skinned?

yes, we have some organizations that are trying to keep safe what's left of nature, but those organizations are few and far between. our "leader" bush sure as hell isn't doing anything to help that. if china were not so dependent on animal products as income, they too would have such organizations.

3] another point brought up was overpopulation. china is one country that recognizes overpopulation and is doing something about it...for their own good. there IS a limit on children allowed per household. the countries that produce lots of children tend to be third world countries like vietnam, cambodia, philippines [not to say that the people are bad, i'm just pointing out a fact].

4] last point, in defense of both parties: it's impossible to say that the chinese were killing sharks because of their malintent. that would be ridiculous. but apparently the ever increasing destruciton of the environment is obviously being brought to their attention. they are still a communist nation and they don't have many of the liberties as the u.s. most people do what they can to survive and feed their families. and in the rural areas, killing animals is what it takes.

in america, we do horrible things as well, but we also have things brought to our attention. everything takes time. china is definitely catching up and loosening it's red hold, but they still need time.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i did not mean this to be a america is better than asains thing i just thnk that is cruel to the sharks i dont think that it is right i know that there r alot of things that we do here in america that r just as bad


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> they don't know about overpopulation,





> china is one country that recognizes overpopulation


umm?

Hyphen.. what do you have to say about Dying fish? And keeping fish in crampted conditions for looks?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> PWN3D!
> 
> -PK


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Funny how you fail to talk about the "**** hunters", yes the ones in the U.S. that kill Racoons just for their skins, and get paid for it. You act like Asia is the only bad animal killers.


 I Killed a **** this morning.
Little focker got in the way of my truck, so i ran it over!~


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you fail to talk about the "**** hunters", yes the ones in the U.S. that kill Racoons just for their skins, and get paid for it. You act like Asia is the only bad animal killers.
> ...


 My Camera Owns yours.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...










It does









*edit* However, its not ALL about the camera, its about the
Man/WoMAN behind the camera!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > they don't know about overpopulation,
> ...


 sorry, i worded that improperly. poor citizens of china aren't aware of overpopulation while the government is well aware.

as for keeping fish in cramped housing for looks...i'm totally against it. yes, a lot of asians [mainly japanese] do that in their native country. that doesn't mean that every asian does it or means to do it. like i said, it's from lack of knowledge...ignorance. i would think that the same applies for americans too.

i mean, i'm korean by blood, but you don't see me finning sharks and sticking an arapaima in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i was watching a show on the discovery channel regarding that and it was rather disturbing to see the number of sharks killed anually for fins. im glad its ended


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i only read the last few posts...but uhh, here i go:
> 
> 1] asians, in general, aren't out to just kill and maim animals. most, especially in ecologically unaware societies, don't know that they're endangering animals. they use an animal like they've always done in the past. they don't know about overpopulation, industrialization and the flattening of animal habitats.
> 
> ...










Finally someone tells BOTH sides.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> PWN3D!
> 
> -PK


What so PWNED about my edited post saying NM? Do you think it was a victory for you and your goons? I deleted my post because i do not want to engage/discuss this back and forth issues with narrow mined "americans" who are not willing to understand other peoples' point of view.

Its pretty sad that one would have to go so low in a agrument to brag or boast of "winning".


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

This thread's getting pretty amusing.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

what the hell is wrong with you guys?
Please someone expain to me IN DETAIL that makes sense how farm raised sturgeons being killed for eggs, and wild sharks being killed for thier fins are the same thing. OTHER THAN THEY BOTH DIE. We know how they both die. If we know that eventually the shark population will run out and we know it hurts the ecosysyem to do that why not put restrictions on how many you can catch ect.... or if needs be ban it from areas that are really in trouble. That way we can be sure that the fishing buisness stays alive and so do the sharks polulations and the ecosysyem will be ok. HOWS THAT!


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

here's my opinion on this whole thing. both cultures have made mistakes and are still making some mistakes. in the u.s. most of the mass food product is farm raised, wether on farms or fish hatcheries. this means that whatever is killed by humans is being raised by humans. these techniques do not affect the population of the species in the wild. in asia, if these sharks were absolutly necessary for the people to eat, which they are not, the government should start hatcheries for the sharks to take some resposibility. on the subject of hunters, for whatever reason they hunt, help the species, if they are hunting legally. hunters must pay for licenses which go to the DNR. in my area, hunters are used as population control. if nobody hunted, the deer population would explode and thousands of them would starve during the winter. in my opinion, the u.s has taken responsibilty in how we get our meat, and i think it is time for asians to do the same.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

shark finning sux


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea it sucks


----------

